# [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten



## Badt (15. Januar 2014)

*[Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

*[Review] Phanteks - Enthoo Primo*

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​* 
**Inhaltsverzeichnis

 Einleitung und Danksagung
Verpackung und Lieferumfang 
Technische Details
**Detailbetrachtung Außen*
*Detailbetrachtung Innen**
Testsystem
Montage und Impressionen
Fazit
**Einleitung und Danksagung**
*
 Das niederländische Unternehmen Phanteks ist für seine leistungsstarken Kühler bekannt. Mit dem Phanteks Enthoo Primo versuchen die jungen Niederländer den Einstieg in den Gehäusemarkt zu schaffen. Ob dies geglückt ist könnt ihr in den folgenden Zeilen lesen.

Der Dank für die Bereitstellung des Gehäuses gilt Phanteks sowie Caseking.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
 Des Weiteren möchte ich mich für die freundliche Unterstützung von Aquacomputer, Alphacool sowie Bitfenix während dieses Tests bedanken.
 
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

 Geliefert wird das Enthoo Primo in einer gigantischen Verpackung welche mit ca. 20 kg auch nicht zu den leichtesten gehört. Der größtenteils von schwarz dominierten Karton gibt dem Kunden bereits viele Hinweise auf den Inhalt zur Schau. So ziert die Front des Paketes, neben dem Schriftzug Enthoo Primo, eine detailgetreue Abbildung des Inhalts. Der aufmerksame Betrachter entdeckt hier den Schriftzug "Enthoo Series", welcher einen Hinweis auf weitere Modelle von Phanteks neustem Gehäuse geben könnte. (Dieser Hinweis hat sich auf der CES 2014 auch bestätigt). Die Rückseite des Kartons dient ebenfalls als Informationsträger. Hier finden sich vor allem die Features/Besonderheiten wieder, mit welchen das Enthoo Primo punkten will. Auch die beiden Seiten sind gespickt mit Informationen, hier finden sich unter anderem die genauen Spezifikationen des Gehäuses sowie ein kleiner Informationstext in verschiedenen Sprachen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
 Das mitgelieferte Zubehör befindet sich in einer kleinen Kartonage, welche sicher im Gehäuse fixiert wurde. Ein Blick ins Innere offenbart den Inhalt. Hierzu zählen eine multilinguale Bedienungsanleitung, ein Beutel mit verschiedenen Klettstreifen und Kabelbindern für das Kabelmanagement, ein Bracket für einen 240/280er Radiator sowie eine "Toolbox" in der diverse Schrauben zu finden sind. Das Zubehör lässt keine Wünsche offen.


*Technische Details*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
 Das es sich bei dem Enthoo Primo um einen Bigtower handelt sollte spätestens bei auspacken klar werden. Bereits beim ersten Blick in den Tower wird klar, dass hier viel Platz vorhanden ist. Insgesamt bekommt man im Enthoo Primo bis zu 16 120 mm Lüfter unter. Bei den erwähnten vorinstallierten 140mm Lüftern handelt es sich natürlich um Exemplare aus dem Hause Phanteks. Diese hören auf die Bezeichnung PH-F140SP-BK und PH-F140SP-BK-BLED. Max. 1200 Umdrehungen pro Minute schaffen die vorinstallieren Lüfter dabei, auch der Luftdurchsatz von 130.9 m³/h und der statische Druck von 1.21 mm H²O kann sich sehen lassen. 

Auch beim Gewicht spiegeln sich die enormen Ausmaße wieder, knapp 18 kg bring das Enthoo Primo bereits ohne verbaute Hardware auf die Waage.

  Doch nicht nur im Bereich der Luftkühlung biete Phanteks hier mit seinem Erstlingswerk viele Möglichkeiten, richtig interessant  wird es bei der Betrachtung der Wasserkühlungsoptionen. So schluckt das Enthoo Primo locker bis zu zwei 480mm Radiatoren und noch mehr. Die Montagemöglichkeiten für die Wärmetauscher werden im Folgenden aufgeführt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
 Die Montagemöglichkeiten für die Wärmetauscher  sind sehr vielfältig und durchdacht gewählt. Im Boden findet sogar ein 480mm Radiator mit einer Dicke von 80mm Platz. Auch an Installationsmöglichkeiten für die Pumpe hat Phanteks gedacht, diese wird hinter bzw. unter dem Tray platziert, dazu jedoch später mehr.
*Detailbetrachtung Außen*

  Bereits der erste Eindruck nach dem Auspacken ist ein sehr Guter. Das Gehäuse mutet sehr edel an und auch die Haptik kann als wertig bezeichnet werden. Die Spaltmaße sind größtenteils in Ordnung allerdings lassen sich beim genaueren Betrachten doch einige Ungenauigkeiten ausmachen. Das Spaltmaß der Front ist nicht überall gleich, so gibt es am oberen Rand eine kleine Abweichung. Bei der Lackierung hingegen gibt es keinen Anlass zur Kritik, der Lack ist fehlerfrei aufgetragen. Unebenheiten im Lack oder gar Abplatzer sucht man vergebens. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Optisch dominiert schwarz das komplette Gehäuse, dadurch wirkt das Enthoo Primo sehr edel und zeitlos, was den meisten Users zusagen dürfte. Hinweise auf den Hersteller sind nicht auf der sauberen Front zu finden. Erst ein Blick durch die Fenster des linken Seitenteils offenbart den kleinen Schriftzug von Phanteks. Das Seitenteil besitzt ein großzügig dimensioniertes Fenster, welches über die Hälfte des Seitenteils für sich einnimmt. Ein zweites kleineres Fenster befindet sich im vorderen unteren Bereich. Das Plexiglas der Fenster ist dabei leicht getönt und passt somit perfekt zum restlichen Äußeren. Die Front des Enthoo Primo ist, wie schon erwähnt, sehr sauber gehalten und erstrahlt in einer Optik von gebürsteten Aluminium. Dabei handelt es sich nicht nur um Kunststoff in Aluminiumoptik sondern um dünne Aluminiumplaten die in den Kunststoff eingelassen wurden. Bis zu fünf 5,25" Laufwerke finden hinter der Tür im oberen Bereich ihren Platz. Die unter der Tür platzierte Platte verdeckt die in der Front verbauten Lüfter. Einlässe aus Mesh sorgen dafür das die Lüfter genügend Frischluft ansaugen können. Der auf der rechten Seite befindliche Meshstreifen, welcher sich bis ans Heck des Gehäuses zieht, dient lediglich der Optik. Durch den geschickten Einsatzes des Meshstreifens in der Front wirkt das komplette Gehäuse als stünde es auf einem L-förmigen Sockel. Der rechts außen befindliche Hochglanzstreifen entpuppt sich als Plexiabdeckung für einen blauen LED-Streifen, welcher bei Bedarf abgeschaltet werden kann.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Das recht Seitenteil besitzt, wie üblich, kein Fenster. Trotzdem finden sich auch hier zwei nennenswerte Aspekte. Die Öffnungen im vorderen dienen der Frischluftversorgung für den Fall ein kleiner Radiator wird in Höhe der Öffnungen montiert. Ist gerade kein Radiator an dieser Stelle im Einsatz hält eine Kunststoffabdeckung im Inneren den Staub draußen. Der zweite Durchlass befindet sich im hinteren unteren Bereich des Seitensteils, hier sitzt das Netzteil. Damit auch hier kein Staub ins Gehäuse und Netzteil gelangt legt Phanteks einen Staubfilter bei, welcher vor das Netzteil geklemmt wird.
  Am Heck fällt sofort auf, das hier noch Platz für ein zweites Netzteil gelassen wurde. Dieser Platz wird im Auslieferungszustand allerdings durch ein Gitter blockiert, welches durch das Lösen von vier Schrauben entfernt werden kann. Zudem findet hier ein optionaler 120/140mm Lüfter noch seinen Platz. Im oberen Bereich hat der erwähnte 140mm Lüfter seinen Platz eingenommen. Durch die länglichen Bohrungen kann der platzierte Lüfter noch in der Position in der dieser verharren soll angepasst werden.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Der Deckel reiht sich dem Gesamtbild, ebenso wie die Front, mit einer dünnen gebürsteten Aluminiumplatte sowie etwas Mesh ein. Deckel und Front gehen durch die geschwungene Oberkante der Front flüssig ineinander über. Das großzügigen Meshgitter, das im Deckel eingelassen wurde, lässt sich durch leichten Druck auf den hinteren Bereich lösen. Dieser Haltemechanismus kommt auch schon bei der Abdeckung der Front zum Einsatz. Leider ist dieser Haltemechanismus auch gleichzeitig der größte Kritikpunkt, denn die "Schalter" versagen bereits nach wenigen Anwendungen. Ist das Gitter  einmal entfernt lassen sich von oben bequem Lüfter und Radiatoren befestigen. Der Platz unter dem Lüftergitter reicht theoretisch aus um hier weitere Lüfter unterzubringen. Auch am Deckel findet sich rechtsseitig wieder die Vertiefung, welche von der Front bis zum Heck durchgezogen wird. Im vorderen Bereich findet sich hier das I/O Panel versteckt. Zwei 3,5mm Klinken-Buchen für Kopfhörer und Mikrofon, zwei USB2.0, zwei USB3.0, den Resettaster sowie einen Button zum Deaktivieren der verbauten Beleuchtung haben hier ihren Platz gefunden.  Die USB-Anschluss sind zum Schutz vor Staub und Dreck durch Gummikappen geschützt. Das I/O Panel zieht sich allerdings noch bis zu Front runter. So ist im oberen Bereich der Front noch ein  HDD-LED zu finden. Der Powerbutton befindet sich gut versteckt auf der Plexileiste.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Im Sockelbereich finden sich zwei Staubfilter untergebracht, welche auch wieder durch den bereits erwähnten Haltemechanismus fixiert sind. Dadurch lassen sich die Staubfilter mühelos entfernen und reinigen. Ein Blick auf die Unterseite zeigt zudem, dass mehrere Standfüße für festen Halt sorgen. Leider fehlte beim Testexemplar einer dieser Gummifüße.


*Detailbetrachtung Innen*

 Nachdem beide Seitenteile entfernt wurden liegt der Blick auf den Innenraum frei. Auch hier hat Phanteks an ein nettes Detail gedacht, die Rändelschrauben, welche die Seitenteile fixieren, besitzen eine kleine Unterlegscheibe aus Gummi um den Lack nicht zu beschädigen.
  Auch im Innenraum ist schwarz die dominante Farbe. Einen Kontrast liefern hier lediglich die vorinstallierten schwarz/weißen Lüfter von Phanteks. Grobe Mängel bei der Lackierung ließen sich hier nicht feststellen, lediglich einige oberflächliche Kratzer ließen sich ausmachen. Diese befanden sich aber allesamt an nicht relevanten Stellen im Inneren.
  Die edle Anmutung des Äußeren findet man auch im Inneren wieder. So verdeckt eine  durchgehende Blende den HDD- und Laufwerksbereich. Der Blick wird dadurch auf dem Mainboardsockel gelenkt. Insgesamt hat macht das Enthoo Primo einen sehr strukturierten Eindruck. Zu erwähnen ist noch, dass das Phanteks Logo in unteren Bereich der Abdeckung entfernt werden und durch ein eigenes Logo ersetzt werden kann. Dies wird sogar in der Gebrauchsanweisung erwähnt.
Im vorderen Bereich dienen fünf  Schnellspannvorrichtungen der einfachen Montage von externen Laufwerken.  Auch die Abdeckungen der Schächte lassen dich durch einfaches  Zusammendrücken des Schließmechanismen entfernen. So kann im Enthoo Primo  nahezu alles werkzeugfrei montiert/demontiert werden, Rändelschrauben  und Schnellspannvorrichtungen sei Dank.
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Ein Blick auf die demontierten Seitenteile zeigt das diese frei von Mängeln sind. Das Plexiglas des linken Seitenteils wurde frei von Rissen sauber montiert. Für die Montage wurde hier ein Klemmverfahren verwendet. Auf der Innenseite des rechten Seitenteils offenbaren sich nochmal die schon von außen betrachteten Lufteinlässe.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Weiteres  Siteseeing durch den Innenraum offenbart einige interessante Dinge. Der Ausschnitt im Mainboard-Tray ist ausreichend  groß, um einen CPU-Kühler auch im montierten Zustand des Mainboards zu installieren. Auf und um den Tray finden sich überall Gummimanschetten  an den Kabeldurchführungen. Im hinteren Bereich werden diese Manschetten durch den AGB-Halter verdeckt, welcher sich noch unter einer Kunststoffabdeckung verbirgt. Kunstoffabdeckung und AGB-Halter lassen sich jedoch in wenigen Handgriffen entfernen. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Lässt man den Blick nach unten abschweifen so fällt die Separierung des Innenraums auf. Das Netzteil wird hinter dem Mainboardtray montiert und befindet sich letztendlich unter einer Abdeckung. Dies sieht nicht nur gut aus sondern hat zudem gleich mehrere Vorteile. Zum einem bekommt das Netzteil nicht die warme Gehäuseluft zu spüren und zum anderen ist das Netzteil im Falle eines Wasserschadens einigermaßen geschützt. Ein Blick auf lästige Kabel bleibt einem außerdem erspart. An dieser Stelle hat Phanteks wirklich sehr gut mitgedacht. Auf dem Boden ist des Weiteren eine Haltevorrichtung für einen 280mm Radiator montiert, auf welcher von Haus aus ein Lüfter thront. Diese Vorrichtung kann zugunsten eines 480mm Radiators weichen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Auch auf der Kehrseite des Enthoo Primo finden sich so einige wohl überlegte Features. Was gleich ins Auge fällt sind die vielen Kabel, die teilweise zu einer dubiosen Platine hinführen, welche auf der Rückseite des Mainboardtrays befestigt ist. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine PWM-gesteuerte Platine die bis zu 11 Lüfter gleichzeitig regeln kann.  Alles was man dazu tun muss ist die Platine mit einem freien PWM-Anschluss auf dem Mainboard zu verbinden. Hierzu findet sich auch eine sehr gute Erläuterung im mitgelieferten Handbuch.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Positiv zu erwähnen sind die bereits vorinstallierten Klettverschlüsse, diese bieten ausreichend Halt und sorgen für etwas weniger Kabelsalat. Neben den acht bereit vorinstallierten Klettverschlüssen befindet sich noch ein weiteres Paar im Lieferumfang. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 
  An der Seite des Laufwerkschachts haben zwei Brackets ihren Platz gefunden. Hier können je zwei SSD's installiert werden. Zuden lassen sich die Brackets werkzeuglos von ihrem Platz entfernen, hierzu muss nur das Bracket nur seitlich mit leichtem Druck verschieben. Alternativ kann eines dieser Brackets auf der Rückseite des Mainboardtrays angebracht werden, die entsprechende Haltevorrichtung ist bereits vorhanden. Unter den zwei SSD-Brackets befinden sich die zwei HDD-Käfige, welche jeweils drei HDD's (oder auch SSD's) fassen. Alle sechs Laufwerksschienen sind dabei mit einer Schnellspannvorrichtung ausgestattet, die ein 3,5" Laufwerk zudem (durch kleine Gummiringe) entkoppelt. Eine Anleitung, wie die Schnellspannvorrichtung zu verwenden ist befindet sich direkt auf den Laufwerksschienen. Die vollmodularen Festplattenkäfige sind durch wenige Rändelschrauben gesichert und lassen sich problemlos und schnell entfernen. Das im Lieferumfang enthaltene Radiator-Bracket lässt sich übrigens vor den modularen Käfigen installieren.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Rechts neben den HDD-Käfigen hat der Pumpenhalter seinen Platz gefunden. Moosgummi auf dem Halter soll dafür sorgen das die Vibrationen der laufenden Pumpe nicht an das Gehäuse abgegeben werden. Wie sich im Betrieb allerdings herausstellte reicht dies nicht ganz aus. Der Halter für die Pumpe kann wahlweise auch weiter vorn, auf dem vom Festplattenhalter genutzten Schienensystem montiert werden.
  Direkt neben der Pumpe wird das Netzteil platziert. Hier dienen sechs gummierte Füße der Entkopplung. 
*Testsystem*

Das für dieses Review verwendete Testsystem setzt sich aus den folgenden Komponenten zusammen. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Zusätzlich kommen neun 120mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro für die Kühlung und Belüftung zum Einsatz. Des Weiteren dienen Sleeves von Bitfenix für die Optik aber auch den Komfort für den Umbau.

Da in diesem Test hauptsächlich das Thema Wasserkühlung im Vordergrund steht werden folgenden Wasserkühlungskomponenten ihren Platz im Enthoo Primo finden:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Montage und Impressionen*

 Dem unglaublichen Platzangebot sei dank verlief die Montage der oben genannten Komponenten ohne Komplikationen. Die 30mm Platz hinter dem Mainboardtray sorgten dafür dass alle Kabel bequem verlegt werden konnten. Das bereits vorhandene Klettsystem eignete sich gut um einen Großteil des Kabelsalats in Zaum zu halten. Nutzt man mehrere Festplatten sowie Kabelverlängerungen kann es allerdings trotzdem noch etwas wüst hinter der Fassade ausschauen. Auch ist der eigentliche Platz für die Pumpe etwas knapp vor dem Netzteil bemessen, so kann es bei einem Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement schon mal sehr "Fummelig" werden.

  Das der Riese nicht nur auf dem Papier Mainboards im E-ATX Format schluckt zeigt sich bei der Montage des Gigabyte G1.Sniper 5. Phanteks hat hier auch daran gedacht die Kabeldurchführungen so zu platzieren das diese auch trotz den eher seltenen Formats gut erreichbar bleiben. Im eingebauten Zustand beträgt der Platz zwischen Sockel und Seitenwand etwas über 200mm, damit sollte es auch bei ausladenderen Luftkühlern keine Platzprobleme geben. Etwas knapper ist der Platz für die Grafikkarte bemessen. Bedingt durch den AGB-Halter und dessen Abdeckung beträgt dieser im Auslieferungszustand des Enthoo Primo nur 257mm. Für High-End Karten wie die GTX 780 Ti ist dies zu wenig. Entfernt man die Abdeckung auf dem AGB-Halter stehen aufgrund der hier befindlichen Aussparung immerhin 20mm mehr Platz (also 277mm) auf Höhe der ersten beiden PEG-Slots zur Verfügung. Die Haltevorrichtung für den AGB kann allerdings auch komplett entfernt werden, damit würde das Platzangebot auf 390mm steigen. Entfernt man dann noch die HDD-Käfige kommen auch Pixelbeschleuniger mit einer Länge von bis zu 515mm im Case unter.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Um das Enthoo Primo in seinem Potential als Wasserkühlungsgehäuse voll auszunutzen wird das Thema Luftkühlung in diesem Test nun nur noch nebensächlich betrachtet. 
  Die Spezifikationen ließen verlauten, dass das Enthoo Primo gleich zwei 480mm Radiatoren unterbringen kann. Da das Testsystem einer ordentlichen Kühlung bedarf fiel die Entscheidung hier auf zwei 480mm Radiatoren von Alphacool. Für den Deckel kommt dabei ein Exemplar mit 60mm Dicke zum Einsatz und für den Boden ein Kolos mit 80mm Dicke. Für die Installation des Wärmetauschers im Deckel muss lediglich der vorinstallierte Lüfter weichen, die Befestigung geschieht dann bequem vom oben. Hier hat man sogar noch etwas Spiel um den Radiator in seiner Position nach vorn oder hinten zu verschieben. An dieser Stelle fiel auch auf das im Deckel noch Platz für weitere Lüfter ist. So kann der Radiator im Deckel im Push-Pull-Betrieb betrieben werden. Um den Monsta-Radiator im Boden unterzubringen bedarf es einiger Modifikationen. Hierzu muss der vorinstallierte Halter im Boden, auf welchen der Lüfter installiert ist weichen. Auch für den unteren HDD-Käfig samt Schiene ist kein Platz mehr. Der Lüfter in der Front kann allerdings an Ort und Stelle gelassen werden. Fixiert wird der Radiator dann von der Unterseite. Auch hier sind die Kabel- bzw. Schlauchdurchführungen wieder sinnvoll platziert, sodass diese auch der der Dicke des Wärmetauschers noch erreichbar sind. Auch mit montierten Lüftern, in diesem Falle 120mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro, ist eine gute Erreichbarkeit gewährleistet. Nutzer einer externen Wasserkühlung werden am Enthoo Primo allerdings einige Bohrungen von Hand vornehmen müssen, denn Durchführungen für einen Mora gibts es leider keine.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Für den Ausgleichbehälter stehen gleich zwei mögliche Montageplätze zur Verfügung. Der AGB kann entweder auf der dafür vorgesehenen Halteplatte installiert werden oder aber am Heck. Der für den Test verwendetet Aqualis Eco 150ml passte allerdings gerade so auf die AGB-Halterung, hierbei berührt der Behälter bereits den HDD-Käfig. Auch eine Montage am Heck wurde zugunsten der Verschlauchung in diesem Falle verzichtet. Mit einer anderen Haltevorrichtung für den AGB (bzw. einem anderen AGB) kann das Problem allerdings umgangen werden. 

  Die Pumpe wurde auf dem vorgesehenen Halter platziert, dabei musste diese etwas Verdreht fixiert werden, da die vorhandenen Bohrungen nicht optimal für die eingesetzte Laing DCC 1T Pumpe waren. An eine entsprechende Entkopplung hat Phanteks auch gedacht, allerdings erweist sich diese, wie bereits erwartet, als zu wenig. Im Betrieb machte sich die Pumpe durch einen entsprechend lauten Betrieb bemerkbar. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Die Verschlauchung der installierten Komponenten verlief problemlos, Lüftersteuerung und Durchflussmesser wurden nicht sichtbar im Bereich der 5,25" Laufwerkslots platziert. Als Ausgangspunkt wurde vom AGB aus angefangen. Die Verbindung von Ausgleichbehälter und Pumpe wurde durch die Kabelführung realisiert. Nach der Pumpe wurde ein Ablasshahn integriert bevor der Monsta-Radiator im Boden mit eingebunden wurde. Ausgehend vom Wärmetauscher wurde der Schlauch mit dem Durchflusssensor verbunden bevor es weiter in den CPU-Kühler geht. Danach wird der Radiator im Deckel mit Liquid versorgt bevor dieses durch den GPU-Kühler und letztendlich wieder in den AGB strömt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Zu guter Letzt wurden noch alle externen und internen Laufwerke an ihrem Platz fixiert und mit der Stromversorgung verbunden.
  Nach dem Füllen des Kreislaufs mit Wasser erfolgt üblich im Anschluss eine Entlüftung, hierzu muss das Gehäuse meist etwas gekippt und sanft geschüttelt werden. Auch hier zeigte sich das Enthoo Primo von seiner besten Seite und wirkte sehr verwindungssteif und stabil. Was unter der zu tragenden Last nicht selbstverständlich erscheint.

  Den Betrieb signalisiert das Enthoo Primo durch die blaue Beleuchtung des Powerbuttons sowie der Lüfter und des integrierten LED-Streifens. Der Clou, diese Beleuchtung (außer die des Powerbuttons) kann per Knopfdruck einfach deaktiviert werden. Das die vorinstallierte Beleuchtung ihren Dienst auch verrichtet muss die Stromversorgung an einem internen Anschluss erfolgen. Zudem lässt sich hier noch ein weiterer LED-Streifen anschließen, welcher dann ebenfalls über den Button am I/O Panel gesteuert werden kann. Die für den Test verbauten Bitfenix Spectre Pro signalisieren ihren Betrieb durch die grünen LEDs, welche durch die leicht getönte Scheibe sehr gut zur Geltung kommen.
*Fazit*

*Positiv*



   Gute Verarbeitungsqualität
   Zeitlose und edle Optik
   Wasserkühlungskompatibilität
   PWM-Lüftersteuerung für bis zu 11 Lüfter
 Staubfilter
   Durchdachtes Kabelmanagement
   Sehr durchdachte Gestaltung des Innenraums
 
*Negativ*



   Haltesystem für Abdeckungen und Filter sehr anfällig
   Bohrungen im AGB-Halter nicht optimal
 Spaltmaße nicht überall optimal
Keine Durchführungen für externe Wasserkühlung


  Mit seinem Erstlingswerk macht Phanteks vieles richtig und bringt etwas frischen Wind in den Gehäusemarkt. Das Enthoo Primo lässt vor allem Herzen von Wasserkühlungssympathisanten höher schlagen. Man merkt das sich Phanteks intensiv mit der Thematik Wasserkühlung auseinander gesetzt hat. Die Verarbeitung bewegt sich größtenteils auf einem sehr hohen Niveau, lediglich ein paar kleine Abweichungen bei dem Spaltmaß ließen sich ausmachen. Auch die mitgebrachten Features wissen zu überzeugen, sehr sinnvoll erscheint die intern verbaute PWM-Lüftersteuerung, das durchdachte Kabelmanagement sowie die auswechselbaren Staubfilter an allen wichtigen Öffnungen. Die Kirsche auf der Sahnehaube sind hier dann noch das umfangreiche und sauber sortierte Zubehör sowie die kleines Details, wie die gummierten Unterlegscheiben an den Rändelschrauben. Schade ist allerdings, dass das verwendete Haltesystem für die Abdeckungen und Filter etwas anfällig für Defekte ist. 
Alles in allem bekommt man für ca. 220€ ein sehr durchdachtes und edel anmutendes Gehäuse, was sich keinesfalls hinter der teils deutlich teureren Konkurrenz zu verstecken braucht. 

Das Enthoo Primo sahnt daher diesmal kräftig ab. Für das nahezu perfekte Gesamtbild und die vielen Montagemöglichkeiten sowohl für Luft- als auch Wassserkühlung gibt es Gold verliehen. Zusätzlich gibt es von mir eine Preis-/Leistungs-Empfehlung, da man für ein Case mit ähnlicher Verarbeitung und Features deutlich tiefer in die Tasche greifen muss. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Weiterführende Links:*
Phanteks Homepage
Preisvergleich
*Update 1:*

So hier noch ein kleines Bilderupdate.

Auf dem ersten Bild ist der Platz zu sehen den man noch hat wenn ein 60mm dicker  Radiator im Deckel verbaut wurde und dabei im Push Betrieb gekühlt wird.  Wird ein entsprechend dünner Radiator verwendet kann theoretisch sogar  der erste 5,25" Slot genutzt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Dieses Bilder soll zum einen die Position der Pumpe zeigen, aber auch den recht knappen Platz zwischen Netzteil und Pumpe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Bild Nummer 3 zeigt den Platz zwischen HDD-Käfig und (Monsta-)Radi. Zwischen Frontlüfter und Radiator ist noch ca. 1cm Platz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Update 2:*

Hier ein kleines Bilderupdate:
Es wurde das Gigabyte G1.Sniper 5 durch ein Asus Maximus VI Formula  ersetzt. Der Alphacool 480mm Radiator im Deckel musste einem 420mm  Slim-Radi von Alphacool weichen, so ist auch der Wasserkühler vom Board  nutzbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Badt (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

So, das Review zum Enthoo Primo ist nun online, ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Lesen.

P.S. Es werden in den kommenden Tagen / Wochen noch einige Impressionen nachgereicht, ihr könnt gespannt sein .


----------



## Shadow Complex (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Wirklich ein guter Test und ein tolles Gehäuse!


----------



## Badt (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Danke .


----------



## alm0st (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Geiles Gerät  Und ein sehr schöner Test


----------



## Oozy (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Danke für das tolle Review! Jetzt weiss ich auch, woher die Bilder vom WaKü-Bilderthread stammen.


----------



## Badt (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Danke für euer Feedback .


----------



## CoreLHD (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Guter Test zum wohl besten Gehäuse was es gibt. Ich freue mich schon auf auf Enthoo Luxe und Pro!


----------



## Badt (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Ich glaube deine Aussage ist nichtmal untertrieben ^^. Für das Geld bekommt man zur Zeit kein Case mit der Ausstattung und den Möglichkeiten. Phanteks hat hier echt den Markt mal wieder etwas aufgerüttelt. Und danke für dein Feedback .


----------



## Nobody2512 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Gutes Review.
Hättest du evtl. noch ein paar Bilder auf denen der Platz um die Radiatoren gut einsehbar ist?


----------



## Badt (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Ich mach noch ein paar Bilder. Muss die Tage eh nochmal ran mit Umbau. Es kommt ein Asus Maximus VI Formula in den Rechner, samt 420er Slim-Radi im Deckel .


----------



## Nori_GER (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Super Test und sehr schönes Gehäuse


----------



## Badt (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Danke


----------



## Nobody2512 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*



Badt schrieb:


> Ich mach noch ein paar Bilder. Muss die Tage eh nochmal ran mit Umbau. Es kommt ein Asus Maximus VI Formula in den Rechner, samt 420er Slim-Radi im Deckel .


 
Gut Danke.
Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das Case mit nem 480monsta und nen 420 45er einzubauen.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Schöner Test.
Und das Phanteks Case ist einfach klasse. Das beste, das ich bis jetzt hatte


----------



## Badt (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Das freut mich zu hören


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Super Test, wird bei uns auf der Main promoted.

Kleiner "Schönheitsfehler": Gib doch bitte den PCGH-Preisvergleich an 

Phanteks Enthoo Primo mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES813P_BL)


----------



## Badt (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Super, danke .

P.S. Link zu PCGH-Preisvergleich eingefügt.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Sehr gutes Review  Schönes Gehäuse und deine Hardware ist auch  ;D


----------



## Badt (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Wow mit soviel positiven Feedback hab ich garnicht gerechnet . Danke!


----------



## Badt (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

So hier noch ein kleines Bilderupdate.

Hier ist der Platz zu sehen den man noch hat wenn ein 60mm dicker Radiator im Deckel verbaut wurde und dabei im Push Betrieb gekühlt wird. Wird ein entsprechend dünner Radiator verwendet kann theoretisch sogar der erste 5,25" Slot genutzt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Bilder soll zum einen die Position der Pumpe zeigen, aber auch den recht knappen Platz zwischen Netzteil und Pumpe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild Nummer 3 zeigt den Platz zwischen HDD-Käfig und (Monsta-)Radi. Zwischen Frontlüfter und Radiator ist noch ca. 1cm Platz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KetanestCola (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Sehr schönes Gehäuse - und wie du schön beschrieben hast - sehr gut für WaKü zu verwenden.
"Leider" habe ich mir vor 2 Monaten ein Phantom gekauft - ansonsten wäre das definitiv meine erste Wahl gewesen.

Super Review - ließt sich sehr flüssig und super informativ!


----------



## Badt (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Danke für dein Feedback.


----------



## ItchYRepeL (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

schöner test. bin auch grad umgestiegen vor ein paar tagen, vom 800D auf das primo. dazwischen liegen welten und es macht richtig spass damit zu bauen.


----------



## Badt (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Das freut mich zu hören .


----------



## Westcoast (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

danke für das review und die mühe. 

 PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo ist echt das nonplusultra in dem preisbereich.


----------



## Badt (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Mach ich doch immer wieder gerne. 


Mit der Meinung bist du glaub ich nicht alleine .


----------



## tfg95 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Sehr gutes Review. Habe da aber noch eine Frage: Wie laut sind lüfter bei voller drehzahl und wie lassen sie sich runterregeln?


----------



## Badt (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Ich hab leider kein Messgerät zur Hand, allerdings finde ich die Phanteks Lüfter bei voller Drehzahl noch angenehm, allerdings hörbar (Luftrauschen). Runterregeln kannst du die Lüfter über die verbaute PWM-Lüftersteuerung. Diese schließt du einfach an einen freien PWM-Anschluss auf deinem Mainboard an und schon kannst du alle Lüfter direkt über dein Board regeln lassen .


----------



## tfg95 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann werde ich mir diesen wunderbaren Tower wohl aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach zum Geburtstag holen.


----------



## Badt (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Gern geschehen. Du wirst es nicht bereuen .


----------



## Jonnymcmod (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Toller test und ein tolles Gehäuse grade wenn man seinen Pc fertig hat kommen neue Gehäuse auf den Markt und das krippeln in den Fingern fängt wieder an


----------



## Badt (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

@ Jonnymcmod

Danke für dein Feedback .

@ all

Ich hab das WE wieder zum Umbau genutzt, heute nachmittag gibt es ein paar neue Bilder.


----------



## Badt (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Hier ein kleines Bilderupdate:
Es wurde das Gigabyte G1.Sniper 5 durch ein Asus Maximus VI Formula ersetzt. Der Alphacool 480mm Radiator im Deckel musste einem 420mm Slim-Radi von Alphacool weichen, so ist auch der Wasserkühler vom Board nutzbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kschleif (20. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

also ich habe das Gehäuse auch 

allerdings verstehe ich das mit dem LED Strip anschluss Nr. 9

da steht max 50 LED pro Anschluss, aber an Anschluss 3-6 kann ich keine LED Streifen anschließen

und an Anschluss 9 ja Max 50 LED's, das steht was von <1A, aber ein LED Streifen mit über 50 LED's verbraucht keine 1A

siehe angehängtes Bild

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen wieviel ich da anschließen kann


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Danke für das Top-Review!
Wird wohl mein nächstes Case.


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Wirklich gut beschrieben... Nur eine Sache könntest du vll noch ergänzen die mich ebenfalls interessiert. Und zwar was für ein Radi jetzt im Deckel verbaut ist? 30 oder 45mm (Dicke) und wenn es ein 30er ist, ob ein 45er über das Mainboard (und Kabel) passt (liegt der der Radi hinten direkt am mainboardtray)?


----------



## Badt (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Ich hatte sowohl einen 60mm dicken (480mm) Radi als auch einen 30mm dicken (420mm)Radi im Deckel verbaut. Sofern du einen Radi mit 120mm Lüftern nutzt gibt es auch bei 60mm keine Probleme, das der Radi auf dem Tray aufliegt. Das Kabel ist allerdings recht schlecht zu erreichen. Mit dem Slim Radi gibt es garkeine Probleme.


----------



## Keleg (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Eigentlich wollte ich nie eine Wasserkühlung. Aber nachdem ich dieses Gehäuse nun gesehen habe, denke ich ernsthaft darüber nach mir auch dieses Gehäuse und eine ordentliche Wasserkühlung zu leisten!


----------



## Badt (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Du wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## High End Gaming PC Freak (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Und jetzt habe ich mir tatsächlich auch so eins zugelegt  die nächsten Tage steht dann der Umbau meiner WaKü und der ganzen anderen Hardware an. Mein 7 Jahre altes Gehäuse hat dann doch mal ausgedient. Die Tatsache, dass ich aktuell für Klausuren lernen müsste, ist da nicht wirklich hilfreich.

Vielen Dank für die Review, die auch zu meiner Entscheidung beigetragen hat!


----------



## Badt (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Gerne, dafür ist so ein Test ja da .


----------



## MrPsyco (11. August 2014)

Hi

Eine Frage hab ich noch. Ist es möglich in der Front ein 240/280 Radiator zu verbauen ohne die HDD Käfige zu entfernen?


----------



## Hammerhead222 (14. August 2014)

Sehr schöner test.
Bin schon länger scharf auf dieses Gehäuse ^^ 
Aber leider zu klobig wenn man jeden Monat zur LAN fährt


----------



## High End Gaming PC Freak (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Hi,

vielleicht liest hier ja noch jemand mit  Habe ja nun das Gehäuse und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Einbau der Hardware und meiner WaKü für den Prozessor hat super funktioniert. Feintuning geht natürlich immer noch weiter.

Und war hätte ich folgendes Anliegen. Mein genereller Airflow sieht so aus:

Zwei 140er in der Front im Silent Betrieb, die einfach nur etwas Luft zu den Festplatten und zu der Pumpe schaufeln. (Phanteks Lüfter)

Zwei 140er im Boden, die im Push Betrieb von unten Luft durch meinen Radi blasen. (Phanteks Lüfter, 7V)

Zwei 140er im Deckel, die die warme Luft oben rausblasen sollen. (bequiet SilentWings, 7V)

Jetzt meine ich folgendes Problem zu haben. Der Bereich über der Grafikkarte (also um den CPU Sockel) wird aktuell bei hoher GPU Belastung relativ warm und ich habe das Gefühl, dass die beiden Lüfter oben nicht genug Luft rauspusten. Das scheint mir relativ stark durch den Staubfilter gebremst zu werden und zwischen den Lüftern scheint auch eine komische Turbulenz zu sein, die warme Luft zurück ins Gehäuse reindrückt!? (so fühlt es sich zumindest an, ja, sie sind richtig herum montiert ). Sollte ich vielleicht einen Lüfter einfach nur hinten reinbauen und die oberen weglassen?

Wie sind da so eure Erfahrungen? Mich würde interessieren, wie ihr das geregelt habt.


----------



## Badt (21. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Also bei mir schaufeln vorn die zwei Phanteks die Luft rein. Der Radi unten bläst raus, der Radi oben bläst raus und noch ein Lüfter im Heck der die warme Luft nach draußen bringt. Probleme mit der Temp hab ich dabei keine.


----------



## CSharper (7. September 2014)

Unglaublich zuerst wollte ich in mein H440 Radis reinwuseln und dann ohne HDD's leben, also grosse SSD's kaufen aber für den Preis einer 1TB  SSD kauf ich mir liebe dieses Gehäuse und kann einen 480er 60mm dick und einen 480er 80 mm dick einbauen )juu das sollte reichen für ne CPU und zwei Gk's

Edit: noch was super Review massig besser als die die man im Netzt sonst zum Gehäuse findet


----------



## Badt (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Na dann viel Spaß .

Und danke für dein Lob, sowas hört man immer gerne .


----------



## Damion88 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*



Badt schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß .
> 
> Und danke für dein Lob, sowas hört man immer gerne .



Hy kannst du mir sagen wenn ich beim Primoo und einen asus maximus hero 7 einen 60mm 480er radiator verwende  im Push/Pull ob der dann an den g1/4 Anschlüssen vom  Mainboard stören wird 
Lg damion


----------



## Badt (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Sorry, das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Allerdings hatte ich bei einem Monsta im Decke im Push-Betrieb schon Probleme beim Gigabyte G1.Sniper.


----------



## unins000 (22. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Sehr ausführliches Review!

Demnach habe ich mir dieses Projekt vorgestellt: http://i.imgur.com/4VUznr4.jpg

Aber ist das auch realisierbar?


----------



## keks4 (23. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Klar geht das  würde dir jedoch oben einen 60er und unten einen Monsta Rad empfehlen(kein push pull, im silent Betrieb sind shrouds wesentlich besser als ein 2. Lüfter )


----------



## unins000 (24. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Passt oben ein 60er mit Shrouds hin? Hatte sowieso vor, Shrouds zu nehmen.


----------



## keks4 (24. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Kommt auf dein Mainboard an, in den meisten fällen aber Nein


----------



## unins000 (24. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Wieso kommt's auf das Mainboard an? Ein Mini-ITX Mainboard wird ja nicht höher verschraubt als ein ATX Mainboard lol


----------



## keks4 (24. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*



unins000 schrieb:


> Wieso kommt's auf das Mainboard an? Ein Mini-ITX Mainboard wird ja nicht höher verschraubt als ein ATX Mainboard lol



 Aber die Kühlkörper sind unterschiedlich gross  aber mit guten Lüftern bist du ohne shrouds auch ganz gut dabei (wenn du nicht an der Grenze von silent  bist, das wärst du höchstens mit einem Radiator )


----------



## unins000 (24. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Ehm...die Kühlkörper sind AUF dem Mainboard und nicht darüber


----------



## keks4 (24. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*



unins000 schrieb:


> Ehm...die Kühlkörper sind AUF dem Mainboard und nicht darüber



 Und je nach grösse und Form sind die fehlenden 4 mm da oder eben nicht  (dies sind bsp. Werte)


----------



## unins000 (24. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

Gib mir mal ein Beispiel


----------



## keks4 (25. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*



unins000 schrieb:


> Gib mir mal ein Beispiel



Glaubs oder bestell halt shrouds die dann nicht passen


----------



## unins000 (25. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo - Ein RIESEN Spaß für Wasserratten*

MDI PC 2015: Der fertige Komplettrechner mit WasserkÃ¼hlung (12/12) - YouTube guckst du hier


----------

